# YS1028JA carburetor issue



## GTA_doum (Feb 20, 2021)

Hello,
I have a Yamaha YS1028JA 2020. Previous winter it started to have difficulty to start cold but always finished starting. This winter, it does not want to start at all, unless I apply a lot of heat to the carburetor or remove the carburetor, let it sit in the house until it is warm, then put it back in the snowblower and it will start.
I dismantled the carburetor, but everything in it looks new. I blew air in every hole and none are plugged. I even cleaned it in a ultrasonic machine, but no dirt came out from nowhere, which confirmed that it is still like new. I tried to play with the choke position while cranking, to no avail.
What could make the carburetor behave this way?


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Something else is the key.
How does it run when you do get it started?
Fuel flow before carburetor?
Spark?
Kill switch wires?
Bad coil?


----------

